# Nova Launcher - No longer beta



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Free: Nova Launcher
Paid: Nova Launcher Prime

Anyone going to spend the $4 or are you going to stick with free?


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Already bought prime. No question about more functionality and developer support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

testingchip said:


> Already bought prime. No question about more functionality and developer support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I paid the $4 right after updating to V1.0. Great launcher and well worth the price for the added features and I'm sure loads more will be added.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

I also paid. Good to support developers. Pay them for their work, more developers flock to Android.

I am annoyed it can't be installed as a system app though.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I think for right now I'm going to stick with free. There is nothing the prime version can do that really warrants $4 - at least that I would use. I am a bigger fan of Trebuchet launcher for some reason. I really don't have anything against Nova, per say, but I think it's the tiny triangle in the app drawer that really grinds my gears. One thing I did notice is that if I go down to one home screen it doesn't like that & shows the lil "over scroll" effect on the one screen all the time. Had to go to two screens to make it go away.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell for me the gestures are worth $4 lol. I used gestures religiously on CM7 and I've missed them sooo much.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hell for me the gestures are worth $4 lol. I used gestures religiously on CM7 and I've missed them sooo much.


For what though? What do you do that requires gesturifcations? I'm really curious as to why gestures are so key or (ROM related) why people are so obsessed with the torch functionality.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a big phone and I don't like reaching to top for notifications. So I use swipe down for notifications. Swipe up for apps, two fingers up for Nova settings and 2 fingers down for settings.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It's a big phone and I don't like reaching to top for notifications. So I use swipe down for notifications. Swipe up for apps, two fingers up for Nova settings and 2 fingers down for settings.


Do you have tiny baby hands? 

I guess that makes sense.. I would just never 1) use the gesture or 2) remember what I set them for.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Do you have tiny baby hands?
> 
> I guess that makes sense.. I would just never 1) use the gesture or 2) remember what I set them for.


lol I'm only like 5'8 so yeah my hands are smaller lol.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol I'm only like 5'8 so yeah my hands are smaller lol.


I guess it's a benefit for me being 6' 4" then! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahahaha! This was a good read.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> I guess it's a benefit for me being 6' 4" then! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I'M sayin! Only downside to being a freak giant is I can't get on rides with my kid.

Wow this got really off topic.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lol and back to Nova...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn't think twice about buying Nova. I have used it since its infant stages and feel I have got way more than $4 worth out of it. Support the Android development community and watch it grow with even better apps in the future. You can barely get a burger for $4 nowadays. And you end up shittin that out in a few hours. Nova is staying on my Gnex.









Edit: I love the Accordion transition btw


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Didn't think twice about buying Nova. I have used it since its infant stages and feel I have got way more than $4 worth out of it. Support the Android development community and watch it grow with even better apps in the future. You can barely get a burger for $4 nowadays. And you end up shittin that out in a few hours. Nova is staying on my Gnex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Not only has it been great update wise through out the beta stages but the features and functionality are great. I have no issue paying $4 for an app that is well made and will be supported. Nova will continue to get better and no reason to not support the devs for their hard work.I'm partial to In And Out (awesome fast food too btw lol) and Revolving Door. Right now using In And Out.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

4 dollars!? Little steep for me but since Tesla has been on top of everything, I will buy it. Supporting devs FTW!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm probably going to buy it...but custom icon pack support would be KILLER. I would love to use this on MIUI once it (eventually) gets better theme support for our gigantor screens, but now with the default ICS icons, or another launcher (I love the in-drawer widgets too much!). Maybe I should post this into the actual Nova thread on xda...


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

$4 does seem steep to me as well. The launcher definitely shouldn't be free but should be $2.. $3 tops. ADW and LP are tried & true and aren't even $4 and they have been around for years. This is a popular launcher & think pricing it out at $4 is a bit much when you could price it competitively with alternative launchers to make a killing.


----------



## ScottPilgram (Oct 30, 2011)

Widget locker is by far one of my favorite apps so buying this from the same developer is a no brainer for me and support will be great, I'm hoping it will get themed like crazy in the future like WLocker

Sent from a galaxy far far away


----------



## Droid_Junky (Jun 9, 2011)

So the swipe is also dock icon swipe? One of my favorite features of LPP. I like to add speed dial swipes. Pressing two buttons takes forever!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Droid_Junky said:


> So the swipe is also dock icon swipe? One of my favorite features of LPP. I like to add speed dial swipes. Pressing two buttons takes forever!


No its not like LPP. Just screen gestures


----------



## jaybird163 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bought it as soon as it showed the update. Have been using it since it came out and its the best alt launcher out for ics IMHO. Well worth the 4 bucks to a great dev.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droid_Junky (Jun 9, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> No its not like LPP. Just screen gestures


Oh well. will still buy it. Maybe it will be a feature later.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Ehm, having a slight issue here. Just purchased Prime and now it refunded on its own. Guessing it is a Market issue but I can't repurchase Nova Prime because it's stuck on 'Purchased'. Tried clearing data and force stopping Market but no go. Any help guys?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Ehm, having a slight issue here. Just purchased Prime and now it refunded on its own. Guessing it is a Market issue but I can't repurchase Nova Prime because it's stuck on 'Purchased'. Tried clearing data and force stopping Market but no go. Any help guys?


There is a way to redeem a code but haven't tried. It's in the Nova Settings if you click a Prime feature and it doesn't see the license it gives you option to redeem code and you can have them send you the code I believe.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> There is a way to redeem a code but haven't tried. It's in the Nova Settings if you click a Prime feature and it doesn't see the license it gives you option to redeem code and you can have them send you the code I believe.


Fixed my problem by accident lol For other reasons, I needed to reinstall my kernel so I wiped cache partition and dalvik cache in recovery, then flashed. Booted up and market was fine. Woot!


----------



## Droid_Junky (Jun 9, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> No its not like LPP. Just screen gestures


Actually it is like LPP. long press the icon in the dock and there is a new option for swipe gesture. I can only get it to work with the center icon though.

Got it to work by clearing data and redoing my screens.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just the new screen transitions are worth the $4. I like it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Droid_Junky said:


> Actually it is like LPP. long press the icon in the dock and there is a new option for swipe gesture. I can only get it to work with the center icon though.
> 
> Got it to work by clearing data and redoing my screens.


daaaang didn't even notice that


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

I will definitely buy the app, I prefer apex but sometimes I use Nova. It's worth it to support great products.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know where to go to suggest features for Nova? I'd love to see dock icon reflections like adw ex has. It would be perfect with the reflection soft keys


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Do you have tiny baby hands?


This is all I can think of right now....






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> This is all I can think of right now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Does anyone know where to go to suggest features for Nova? I'd love to see dock icon reflections like adw ex has. It would be perfect with the reflection soft keys


http://feedback.novalauncher.com/forums/145180-nova-feature-requests


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

bought it!


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I paid to support the devs. I'm to ADHD to remember gestures...

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

No widgets in drawer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> No widgets in drawer?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yeah there is. Enable root permission in behavior settings


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> This is all I can think of right now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhahaha that made my day


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

Is there a trend to hike up prices od apps? I don't want to start paying $4+ for apps.

Speaking of supporting devs, I'm going to head over to CNA and gsxrdon's pages to donate for full featured free releases.

I may still buy Nova, but I have only used it for a week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

Worth more than four dollars in my opinion.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought it right when I seen it too to support an awesome dev.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

$4 is a bit higher than we're used to, but it's worth every penny IMO. Been following the app since the first beta releases, it's so smooth and there's no reason to use the stock launcher over it.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome update. I agree. I'd pay way more than $4 for it.


----------



## Milyenair (Jan 4, 2012)

So what's the problem if I can't download. I go to purchase and all I get is an error please try again.


----------



## Drkknight74 (Dec 14, 2011)

4 dollars is pretty high for a launcher. Granted this is a fantastic ICS launcher its still pretty pricey. I'd pay $2 without hesitation but $4 makes me wanna stick with the free version.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Milyenair said:


> So what's the problem if I can't download. I go to purchase and all I get is an error please try again.


Same happened to me. I fixed the problem by wiping cache partition and dalvik in recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporsilver (Jul 17, 2011)

testingchip said:


> Already bought prime. No question about more functionality and developer support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Totally agree! I like the extra options as well! No more flashing a no background file.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

While I think $4 is a little steep, I'm buying because I want to support/encourage the Dev to continue to enhance the app. Plus I miss my damn gestures!


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

i paid for prime cause im a huge supporter of kevin and his apps


----------



## Milyenair (Jan 4, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Same happened to me. I fixed the problem by wiping cache partition and dalvik in recovery. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Didn't work for me. I think it has something to do with the last version of invisible folders I installed. I even tried deleting that and then wiping but still get the same error code.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Milyenair said:


> Didn't work for me. I think it has something to do with the last version of invisible folders I installed. I even tried deleting that and then wiping but still get the same error code.


Hmmm, did you try clearing Android Market app data in the settings? What does the error code say?


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

Milyenair said:


> Didn't work for me. I think it has something to do with the last version of invisible folders I installed. I even tried deleting that and then wiping but still get the same error code.


I've never messed with modding Nova folders and I got the same error message when trying to purchase the Prime version. Could not seem to fix it no matter what I tried, so I ended up buying it on market.android.com and calling it a day. Free apps download fine, but all paid apps give me the error. Strange.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

elmerjr128 said:


> I've never messed with modding Nova folders and I got the same error message when trying to purchase the Prime version. Could not seem to fix it no matter what I tried, so I ended up buying it on market.android.com and calling it a day. Free apps download fine, but all paid apps give me the error. Strange.


I'm starting to believe this is an issue with the market and app. Must be a bug since a lot of people including me are having this issue.

It refunds the app and you can't repurchase it. In frustration, I left it alone and installed a new kernel. Went to recovery and wiped cache and dalvik first. Booted up and checked the market for a miracle and I was able to repurchase the app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I'm starting to believe this is an issue with the market and app. Must be a bug since a lot of people including me are having this issue.
> 
> It refunds the app and you can't repurchase it. In frustration, I left it alone and installed a new kernel. Went to recovery and wiped cache and dalvik first. Booted up and checked the market for a miracle and I was able to repurchase the app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It is a Market issue now that I think of it. I downloaded an app the other week and then said screw it give me a refund. Then later decided I wanted it and it said Purchased and wouldn't let me rebuy it so I switched to my 2nd account and bought it on that email and all was well.


----------

